# Cookie & Twix (aka Cream!)



## cookie2006 (Jun 24, 2006)

I thought I would start one of these bunny blogs. I love looking at pics of other peoples rabbits and this is the perfect kind of place to show off my 2 bunny's without starting a new thread everytime.

Right, I am a 28 year old stay at home mummy from the UK. I have 4 kids, 2 sons who are 5 and just turned 2, a netherland dwarf buck called Cookie who is 1 and a loinhead doe called Twix (aka Cream!) who is 3.

We came about our rabbits by chance really. I have had rabbits before, when I was a kid, but haven't had any pets for years, not since my hamster died when I was 19. Hubby & I were discussing what we should get for our sons 5th Birthday. Now before you all gasp in horror, thinking that these poor rabbits will soon be back in a shelter, this is certainly not the case. We decided against getting him a rabbit for his birthday, but did go to a shelter and picked Cookie out and introduced Connor to him on his birthday (26th May). We explained to Connor that he is our family pet, not his and that mummy (that would be me!) would do most of the work in looking after them and caring for them. Less than a week later, I noticed an add on a white pages board I use, saying that a lady had a 3 yr old white lionhead doe that needed re-homing. I thought of this poor rabbit, who may end up in a shelter, so I told hubby that I was going to pick her up, after all, she was free and came with her hutch. 

Cookie, is a beautiful rabbit. He has been in a shelter all his life and when we got him, it was obvious that he had never been out of his hutch or allowed to run free. The first time I took him outside, he had no idea what to do and he laid down, hiding behind one of my plant pots for more than an hour before I tok him in again. Since then, he has come on in leaps and bounds (hehe!). He doesn't like being picked up so I normally wait until he hops into his carrier to take him outside, or take his whole hutch outside. It is an arrangement that we are both happy with. He is learning to enjoy the boys and often encourages them to play tag by going up behind them and butting their legs, lol! He is also becoming more trusting. He will allow a little stroking now, I got to give him a nose rub for the 1st time yesterday and he will now eat from my hand. I took him to be neutered on Tuesday and he is recovering really well, it was hard to keep him queit for 48 hours, he was raring to go. He is such a fantastic boy, with a beautiful personality. 

Twix is a quiet girl. It is taking her alot longer to settle into family life with us. I am guessing it's because she was always kept outside on her own. She will tolerate being picked up and stroked.....if you can catch her first. She prefers to keep away from the boys, although seems to like Cookie. When she arrived with us, I found that she had not been spayed, so that was the 1st thing on my to do list. Perhaps this is why she is not very trustful of us! Within 3 1/2 days of her arriving we had her down the vets and undergoing an invasive operation. She did have some complications, but her recover has gone well and she is feeling much better now, almost 3 weeks later.

It is my wish to try and bond them when they have both recovered sufficiently and Cookie's hormones have died down. He's a real boisteous one! They seem to like each other. They have been introduced to each other, especially if they are enjoying outside play at the same time. We will have one in the run and the other having free run of the garden. They haven't been fighting through the wire at al, so I hope this is a good sign of things to come.

Anyway, I bet you are all wondering where the pics are?! Without further ado, here they are!


----------



## cookie2006 (Jun 24, 2006)

How can you not love this face?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi, I've been waiting to see pictures of these two little beauties. I did a search yesterday of cookie2006 looking for pictures. I fell in love with your avitar. He's sooooooo cute. 

Boy are they lucky you took the two of them in.

I love the pictures of them sniffing each other thru their pen.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## nose_twitch (Jun 24, 2006)

What adorable, lucky little bunnies! And I agree, that face is PRICELESS. :inlove:


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 24, 2006)

Your buns are sure lucky that you found them!! No doubt they will have a much happier lives thanks to you and your family!! Great pictures!! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks to you, Cookie and Twix are destined tohave a good life together. :love:

Cookie is just like my Pebbles with shorter ears. They both have the same Agouti Chestnut colour.
Twix is a sweetheart. :bunnyheart

Rainbows!


----------



## cookie2006 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have just let Twix outside to have a run around (it was Cookie's turn yesterday) and I noticed straight away that she isn't bearing any weight on her back left leg. I picked her up immediately and noticed that one of her toes (?) is sticking out at an unnatural angle, like she has caught it in something and pulled it. My poor baby  We are off the vet shortly, her appt is in 45 minutes.

I will update when I return.


----------



## BunnyLover (Jun 29, 2006)

I hope Twix is all right.

The picture where they are both sticking their noses through the wire to each other is adorable. And I love the tongue picture, of course! I've been trying forever to get one. Its so great that you were able to rescue them. I hope the bonding goes well. They should make a great couple.

Lissa


----------



## cookie2006 (Jun 29, 2006)

well, it's not great news from the vet. Twix has either dislocated, broken or both, one or 2 of the toes in her back left foot. Unfortunately, the swelling is bad, so the vet could not be certain and she wants to talk with the head vet who is in tomorrow. So the plan of action is: I take her back in the morning, they will perform an x-ray and then possible amputation of the toe(s)if they can not be mended. I feel so sad for my little princess as I have NO idea how this happened to her.

I will try and post some more pics later


----------



## BunnyLover (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh my. Poor Twix. I hope her toes can heal quickly. Good thing you got her to the vet so fast. Make sure you give her some cuddles.

Lissa


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about little Twix's toe :-( I hope it can heal alright. I just fell in love with Cookie when I saw this pic:






He is soo adorable! And Twix with the little afro! How cute.

Its so great that you have given these two a home. They are so very lucky. I hope your bonding goes well when both are feeling better! If they're touching noses through the cage like that without any signs of aggression, I'd say bonding wont be too difficult. If you have questions, I'd be happy to help..I got two boys who wanted to kill one another to be best buds! 

Good Luck!

Haley


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 29, 2006)

Poor baby! I'll be thinking of Twix. Let us know how it goes.






ray:


----------



## cookie2006 (Jun 30, 2006)

:bunnydance: We think that Twix will be just fine. I took her back to the vet this morning, but after the head vet checking it out, he decided to try and let it heal first. He did not want to knock her out unless it is absolutely necessary. When he called, he said that he decided to take her out into their garden and observe her with no interference to see what she did. He said that she was hoping around quite happily. Hopefully once the swelling goes down her toe may settle back into it's usual position or she may be just fine like that. We only need to take her back if we think she is in pain or if the toe keeps getting in the way or caught on things. He also thinks it would be ok to introduce Cookie & Twix for short periods of time as they seem to get on. He said that as she is spayed and healed, there will be no harm if Cookie does mount her as there is no guarenteee that waiting 6 weeks will help the urge to mount to diminish.

All in all it is good news!! She is happily enclosed in the run outside, hopping around and eating grass.


----------



## cookie2006 (Jun 30, 2006)

Here'sthe pics I said I would post:

I can see a recurrent theme here, lol! My little lazy princess!
















A close up of her asleep in her hutch. What a cute little mouth & nose!






Her poor foot:






Cookie!!!











Disapproving of me taking his pic:






Can you see me?






Mmmmm, dandelion leaves!


----------



## BunnyLover (Jun 30, 2006)

What cuties you have! I sure hope Twix feels better soon.

BTW- Their names make me so hungry!


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2006)

Glad to hear little Twix will be okay. Keep us posted 

I love this pic of Cookie:






He looks like he does not approve of this photo session and is plotting his revenge



Keep the pics coming!

-Haley


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 30, 2006)

I agree. He looks very grumpy!! but so cute at the same time.


----------



## cookie2006 (Jul 4, 2006)

I have started the bonding on the advice of our vet. I think it is going well. Today is their second date! The first day, Cookie spent the whole time mounting, chasing an being amourous with Twix. He was also bting her neck alot, or at least that's what it looked like from where I was. The fur was flying, literally.

Today was their second date. It started a little differnt tody, he did greet her head first, lol! He then spent the first 5, maybe 10 minutes in much the same way and then........ he laid down by Twix. I say laid down, what I mean is sprawled on his side. I have never seen him look so relaxed. He sprawled and she groomed. While she was grooming, Cookie got up and I think, gave her a little lick! They then spent another 20 minutes or so, chasing each other, investigating each other, eating grass, hopping in and out of each others hutches and just following each other around. I think that Twix manages to evade any more amourous mounting from Cookie. I hope that cookie learns to stop trying to bite her and actually start grooming her instead, although, he is definately the dominant bunny, next to me that is, lol!

I will have to try and get some photo's of them together tomorrow


----------



## cookie2006 (Jul 4, 2006)

Ah, found some pics! I have no new ones of Twix right now, but found one from about a month ago of Cookie, holed up under our recliner and one from the other day in his new new hiding spot!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 4, 2006)

Sounds like things are going well.

Come on, Cookie. 
If you don't bond with Twix, You're going to miss out of a good thing. :love:

Rainbows!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Jul 5, 2006)

hi!:wave2 i searched for your blog, too. it's the avatar. it's too freaking cute. i love all bunnies. when i say all, i mean *all.* i can't seem to find any rabbit anything short of completely adorable, but i am absolutely smitten with cookie. if you were near me, i'd probably bully you into letting me keep him for weeks at a time. :boxinghaha. okay, no, but i really am madly smitten with him. can't explain it, he just tugs at my heartstrings. he's going to break my heart. especially when he crinkles his tiny little forehead, the grump. i just want to hug and squish him. :hug: 



> He has been in a shelter all his life and when we got him, it was obvious that he had never been out of his hutch or allowed to run free.


 
i'm happy he has such a lovely home and family. i feel like crying. haha. sorry, i'm really weird like that. i hope he and twix bond soon and live happily ever after. :bunnieskiss


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jul 5, 2006)

I love hearing stories where rescue rabbits have been given another chance so well done you for taking on two homeless babies!

Glad the bonding process seems to be going ok. I've got a bonded pair and I followed the miriam's bunnies website advice to the letter when I was bonding them and it worked within a couple of weeks they were absolutely smitten. I was trying to find the link to the site for you as it's a complete lifesaver but I've lost it!

There's loads of helpful advice on the site on bonding anyway as I'm sure you've already found.

Rebecca, xx


----------



## cookie2006 (Jul 27, 2006)

Goodness, I am a bad bunny blogger! I haven;t updated in forever :disgust: I do have a fairly good excuse, the bunnies have been keeping me busy! They are now fully bonded! I even got to witness actually grooming the other day. Cookie looked like he had gone into a trance, he looked so mellow!

As they seemed to be getting on so well, I decided to build them a new cage so they could move in together and live in bunny harmony, lol! That took longer and was harder than I anticipated, but I built it all on my own with no help from hubby and a little help from my 5 year old! I have to say that I am more than a little impressed with myself and the rabbits are happily checking it out and getting comfortable as I type. I am a little annoyed with Cookie though (hard to do with a face that cute!) as he has decided that the brand new, large little tray thatI bought was big enough to be his bed. It actually quite cute, but when Twix isn't good with a litter tray at the best of times, I am wondering where she will decide to do her business. The buns don't seem interested in the second level or have yet to work out how to get up there. Maybe I need to make the ramp a little wider? My rabbits are lazy, I have never seen either of them jump, unless it is to get down from something, never seen either of them jump up to anything :rollseyes:

Anyway, here are some cage pics. I have HUNDREDS of pics that i can share, but it will have to be later when photobucket isn't playing up so much.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi, nice job on the cage. 

That Cookie (I love his name) is really cute, well so is Twix for that matter. 

Why don't you try to take the ramp away and maybe put a treat on the second level for them, who knows maybe you can bribe them up there.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 27, 2006)

The cage looks great!

I had to put Toby up on his 2nd level to get him used to it. Now he hates to come down!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 27, 2006)

They will find their favorite spot sooner or later. Chances are it will be on thesecond level. 
You should put some plastic under the floor mats in case it gets wet or stained.

Rainbows!


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks great! Im glad to hear bonding went well! They make such an adorable pair!

Cant wait for more pics...I just love these two

-Haley


----------



## cookie2006 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions! I have taken the ramp out for now and will try the treat suggestion tomorrow as Twix has already had hers today and has a very delicate system. I bought a cheap square plastic bowl, cut a bit away for an entrance and voila, a new litter box! Twix has used it already which is great as she refused to use a little tray in her other hutch (my fault I think, the tray was kind of small in comparison to her!). They both seem quite chilled out now after seeming a bit bewildered earlier. I have had to padlock the door shut though to keep my human babies out! I will put some plastic under the mats tomorrow ehen I am cleaning up.


----------



## cookie2006 (Jul 28, 2006)

The buns seem to be enjoying their new home. Twix obviously doesn't take to change too well, she had a bit of a messy bottom last night, but apart from that, they seem very content together.

Thise hundreds of pics that I was on about yesterday, well I narrowed it down to about 11 and photobucket isn't too bad today, so here they are!











Not a good pic, but Twix is grooming Cookie.










I love the windswept look!















OMG! I ROFLMAO at this earlier




















The trashed cage!


----------



## Haley (Jul 28, 2006)

Love the new pics! Looks like the two of them are having so much fun together! 

I love this one






Cookie looks likea Deer/Rabbit mix..its just too cute!

-Haley


----------



## cookie2006 (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been snapping pics again today!! Takes my mind off of Twix's messy bottom issues and the fact thatI had to cut some of her dirty butt fur away today.

Here's a pic of her running in the living room yesterday. It is a perfect shot of her broken toe. It healed this way and the vet said it would be fine as long as it doesn't bother her, which it doesn't.





Lounging on my lap after a butt fur trim (ick!) She had just come around from being tranced!





Then, hubby, who was playing in the garden with the boys tells me to come quick and bring the camera! This is what I found, lol!

Love is.....allowing thegal to sit on your head





Cookie was about to protest and then "Ah, I get groomed for not complaining!"





After a good 5 minutes straight of grooming, Twix takes a little break





Then it's her turn for a wash. Don't forget behind your ears!





After 10 minutes of sitting like this, Twix hopped over Cookie to have a better wash. The last 2 are just random pic while I was messing with the camera (still trying to work out the settings)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 30, 2006)

*OMG. Too Cute. *

*Soooska*

:apollo:


----------



## cookie2006 (Dec 22, 2006)

It has been soooooo long since I posted on theseboards on indeed in this blog, but I just HAD to come backtoday. I am devestated to have to post that today, Cookiewentto the rainbow bridge:bigtears:. I am stillshocked at how fast it all happened.

The short story is that we decided to keep the rabbits outside as ouryoungest son has breathing issues and felt the rabbits would be happieraway from the boisterousness of 2 young boys 24/7. Cookie&amp; Twix loved thier new home, they had their hutch with a bigrun attached and every other day they were allowed to play in the wholegarden. Last night it dropped really cold and the vet feelsthat this put Cookie into shock. He was hopping in the gardenthis morning. 2 hours later, he was lying on his side on theground barely moving. I got him to the vet asap and althoughCookie fought hard, he had no more strength left. He was only2 and as much as you shouldn't have favourites, he was mine. 

We have brought Twix into the garage until we can sort out the shed forher. She looks somewhat lost and I feel for her and Cookie&amp; Twix were very well bonded from a bonding session that wentlike a dream. 

Our eldest wants to go and get another rabbit, but I told him that weshouldn't rush into anything, especially as bonding rabbits is notsomething to be taken lightly. Maybe in a month or 2.

Here are some of my favourite pics of my gorgeous little man:

































Rest in peace Cookie, I will miss you terribly

:angelandbunny:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh god I just started reading your blog. To getto this part and find out that sweetheart has passed. I will light acandle for the little guy.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 22, 2006)

Hehe...what absolute cuties!!! I justlove the two pictures below, and that cute one of Cookie's faceup-close! What a cute pair!

I know what you mean about getting a bun for your child's birthday, butnot. We did the same with our Maisie. She came homewith us the day before our daughter's sixth birthday, but ONLY with theabsolute understanding that Maisie is not exclusively hers, and thatMommy was taking care of her, and the fact that she would reside inDaddy and Mommy's room. She completely understood (and alwayshas since), and we've never had any problems! (We also havetwo kitties, which we got when she was about four, and she's had a goodunderstanding as far as them as well.)

I think it's absolutely vital for people that do something like get apet for their child's birthday do what you and I have done in coming toan understanding with their child that Mommy (or Daddy) is the maincaretaker of that animal, and that the animal is a FAMILYpet. When we got our two kitties, we did let her name thefemale we were getting (her name was deemed as Sunny, which completelysuits her), so she had a say in that. But when we went togive Maisie the name "Petunia" she made it OBVIOUS she HATED it, andwouldn't accept it AT ALL...so we had to come up with something else,hehe!

Anyway, wonderful hearing about Cookie and Twix's stories!Can't wait to hear how bonding is going in the future! 

Rosie*
*
cookie2006 wrote: *


> We decided againstgetting him a rabbit for his birthday, but did go to a shelter andpicked Cookie out and introduced Connor to him on his birthday (26thMay). We explained to Connor that he is our family pet, nothis and that mummy (that would be me!) would do most of the work inlooking after them and caring for them.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 22, 2006)

:bigtears:Oh Sweetie...I'm so sorry...when Iposted my note, I didn't see that there was a second page...I feel soaweful!! :tears2:

I'm so sorry to hear about your Cookie boy...but I'm happy he got agood amount of time with you, living freely and happily before hecrossed the Rainbow Bridge. 

He was such an adorable, sweet little boy...

Binky free and happy, sweet Cookie...we love you. :bunnyangel::rainbow:

Let us know if there's anything we can do, ok? We're here for you...


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. It is always so hard - especially when they go so quickly.

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Binky free, Cookie.

ink iris:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Dec 26, 2006)

sorry to hear about cookie.  he was one of my favorite bunnies here.


----------



## cookie2006 (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't believe it, it looks like I am about tobe welcoming a rescue/foster bun into my life.

My Nan just called and said that she was offered a rabbit after tellinga friend of hers about Cookie passing on just before xmas. I don't knowthe whole story, except that someone wants to get rid of a rabbit,offered it to someone else first who didn't want it and then thisfriend of my Nan's said that I would probably take it on. How can I sayno now, lol! 

I have no idea of the sex, age, history (Vac'd or altered) or breed ofthe rabbit, so this should be fun. I just hope that it is in goodhealth with the vets all being closed right now. It is a good thing Ihave plenty of NIC squares left over to make another cage. 

I will come back and update when I know more.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh wow! I don't know whether you believe infate, but I think that perhaps Cookie has something to do with this. Heknows that this little bun needs a loving home, and that you might needanother bun to love. I hope that it all works out - let us know 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 30, 2006)

Ya know, Jan...I have to agree with you on this...I think sweet Cookie had a hand in this one. 

He loved you very much, and I'm sure he sees how much you miss him and would like to send a new friend your way. 
*
LuvaBun wrote: *


> Oh wow! I don't know whetheryou believe in fate, but I think that perhaps Cookie has something todo with this. He knows that this little bun needs a loving home, andthat you might need another bun to love. I hope that it all works out -let us know
> 
> Jan


----------



## cookie2006 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you both! I am sure that Cookiemay have had a paw in this, he loved Twix very much and wouldn't wanther to be lonely.

I nowhave a gorgeous young Lionhead  

If I had to hazard a guess at age, I would say maybe 3 or 4 months,looks to be a boy, but can't tell if his testicals have dropped or not(neither of my buns were babies when I got them). 

Apart from being quite scared and having some matted fur around hisbottom he looks to be in decent health, but there is know way ofknowing for sure until I can get him checked over by the vet.He came with the nasty rabbit mix, but I will soon changethat.It seems he has come straight from a breeder, although Iam not sure why. I am thinking that I should keep Twix andthe new bun in different rooms until the little bun is neutered eventhough Twix is altered. I don't want to kick start the littleman's hormones, lol! It seems a shame as they seem to likeeach other through the bars of their cages. I just don't wantthe little guys temperment to change when his hormones kick in, he's avery sweet little guy, plus I am guessing he would never leave Twixalone 

Anyway, without further ado, may I introduce Biscuit!! Myeldest son picked his name, a variation of Cookie, so that we don'tforget him.

















Oh goodness, what a sweetheart! He is playing in the livingroom with his new toys and I just watched him do 2 binkies!!It's a sight to behold as neither Cookie nor Twix binkiedmuch.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh my! Your biscuit is such acutie!!! Oh, I have such a soft spot for lionheads...theirlittle manes just melt my heart! 

Can't wait to see pics of them together (eventually, of course)!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2006)

Aww, what a sweetheart! And I like the nameBiscuit - kind of a tribute to Cookie . Keeping him and Twix separateis a good idea for the moment - as a precaution against any illness hemay have (hopefully none), so that Twix isn't vulnerable.Also, I would slowly introduce 'proper' rabbit food until he is used toit - mix it with the stuff he came in with and gradually give him moreof the good stuff, and less of the rubbish (I know you probably knowthis already - sorry!)

I think he looks quite the character - you could be in for a fun time 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Dec 30, 2006)

Adorable! His markings are a bit like my Mr. Tumnus 

And I love that you named him Biscuit. Hopefully he can be as good of afriend to Twix as Cookie was. I sure will miss seeing the little guy,but Im happy you have a new little man to keep Twix (and yourself)company.


----------



## cookie2006 (Dec 31, 2006)

Biscuit is such a lovely young bun. Heis lively, curious, mischievious and seems very happy if this video isanything to go by!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 31, 2006)

Biscut is adorable, he sure looks like he's having fun.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL!! Well, Biscuit has certainlymade himself at home, and he obviously loves that tunnel! How wonderfulto see him enjoying himself - and he's a speedy little soul as well:runningrabbit:

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh my goodness, Biscuit is adorable and very lively! I just loved the video. He is really fast!

Congrats onyour new little boy.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice house! Where do you find thesquare panels to make the bunny pens out of? Are they calledanything in perticular?


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh my!! I just love those mid-air double kicks!! CUTE!!

He is just too cute for words!


----------



## cookie2006 (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh man! I am so bad at this updating thing, lol!


Anyway, a quick update is that Biscuit settled in really well, butwithin 2 weeks of arriving his hormones kicked in and we had a humping,spraying, grunting boy on our hands. I left it until I couldtake the spraying no more before I took him to be neutered.He was de-plummed on the 25th January. There was acomplication with a ligature slipping up into his body, but it clottedof it's own accord and will not cause him any problems but it did meanthat he was under for longer than normal. His recovery hasbeen good. He want in for his VHD vax yesterday and islooking good apart from some bruising still. Twix &amp;Biscuit had pretty much bonded themselves before Biscuits neuter, so 10days after his op, they moved in together and now are a very loved upcouple. I will post those pics later.

Today is has snowed for the 1st time this winter. We were allexcited. My boys played outside this morning and then afterlunch, we left Biscuit &amp; Twix have a go! (I have just lookedback on the last pics I posted and I can't believe how much Biscuit hasgrown, I hadn't noticed really :shock

Oh my! I took so many pics it is hard to choose! Ibrought them back in again after 10 minutes, mainly because Biscuit hadlarge bits of snow stuck in his mane :lol: 






Please excuse Twix' slightly orange face, she was sprayed by Biscuitright before his neuter, about 2 weeks ago :roll: 

























Notice the snow stuck in his mane:















And a video! Trust my little guy to be singing, humming in the background!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

They look so cute. I am glad things are going well.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 8, 2007)

Hehe!! Look at all that SNOW...I meanin his _mane_, hehe!! Wow...he sure did a good jobcollecting it! :shock:

And what a cute little voice he has! 

That video was precious...especially with Twix going up and sniffing noses with him...how sweet!!! 

:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 8, 2007)

:bunnydance::bunnydance:*SNOW BUNNIES!!!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:*

They look as though they are having such a good time - and it's like they are singing on the video 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 9, 2007)

Great pics, I just love that first one!:inlove:It looks like it could be on a poster!


----------



## cookie2006 (Feb 16, 2007)

Biscuit is very ill and needs lots of positivevibes sending his way that he can hold on. I noticed he wasquiet after I put the kids to bed so went to stroke him and thought hisears were a little cold. I picked him up, he didn't struggle.I tried to sit him on my lap and he fell to one side. i thenput him on the floor, he had hardly any balance before flopping ontohis side. I am distraught. I have tried calling myown vet, who's out of hour vets are miles and miles away and I have 2boys in bed. I tried another more local, but I am not amember of their vet and they want an extortionate amount of money for aconsultation before they even begin treating him. We are notmade of money, especially as we have 1 son on disability. Wegot some over the phone advice. I am keeping him warm, wehave force fed him a slurry mixture and he has taken about15-20ml. I am sure we will lose him before we can get him toour vet in the morning (I will be changing vet to one that has 24 hourcare, how ridiculous that i can't get the care when i needit). Please let his passage to the bridge be as pain free aspossible and let Cookie meet him at the gate.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 16, 2007)

ray:ray:ray:

Poor little Biscuit:sad:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I will say a prayerand I will light a candlefor Biscut .

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I will say a prayerand I will light a candlefor Biscut .

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## cookie2006 (Feb 17, 2007)

Biscuit is still with us this morning.I have just taken him to the vet who can't find any obvious sign ofillness and thinks it may be related to an injury. iexplained that he got caught up in the kids football net 3 days ago,had it looped around his neck and reallystruggled.I saw him immediately and got him freeand he seemed fine after a lengthy check over from me. Thevet thinks he may have caused a bit of damage or swelling that iscausing the weakness. she gave him a huge dose of steriods,would have been a large dose for a cat, but she wanted to be on thesafe side anmd the side effects are that he should be more hungry andthirsty. I just have to keep doing what i am doing, keepinghim warm, syringe feeding and turning him if he is on his side. We goback on Monday 9.30am if he makes it that long. Please keepthe vibes coming, they mean alot.


----------



## cookie2006 (Feb 17, 2007)

Updates taken from another rabbit website I use:

Update 12.55pm:

I could cry. He has just sat up and although wobbly he is up, hasnibbled a little banana (and as I type has gone back to eating therest) I have put in for him and has groomed a little. Hubbyhas gone to get some vitamin E tablets and some natural yoghurt and istrying to get a small jar of baby food in pumpkin or greenveg. So far, he has not poo'd and had a manual bladderevacuation at the vets, but she did not offer to show me or offer gutstimulant even though i expressed that i was worried about his lack ofpoo :?  

I hope he can hold on and fight to stay with us, I can't lose him too, he's just a baby, no age at all.



3.04pm

Thank you everyone. Biscuit is resting right now, which hewill need as I am going to try feeding a baby jar shortly (pumpkin,carrot &amp; potatoe...is this ok, it was all my hubby could find?)

Jane, I only wish my vet is as good as yours, everyone should haveaccess to such a caring person. Unfortunately, our vet closedat lunchtime and we don't have the money that another vet wants for an"out of hours consultation" when we are not clients there:cry: It really should have nothing to do withmoney when it comes to animals welfare. I looked into PDSA,but don't qualify even though we get other benefits. I amfeeling frazzled as my youngest son is "special needs" or highmaintenance as I like to call him, although thanks to him I have about50 5ml syringes :shock: which have come in handy!

As for the bio yoghurt, it was something that my hubby saw on a websitefor floppy bunny syndrome and said at this point, anything was worth atry. I am worried about the lack of x-ray and the fact that Ihave to handle him to feed him, but he is not agressive with me inanway, I am as gentle as I can be whilest trying to force feed.

One a more positive note, he wee'd on his own earlier!Admittedly, he waited until I put him on a towel on the floor, but Idon't mind at all, so long as he is going. It has been over16 hours with no poo. I am rubbing his tummy while I amhandling for feeding and have given a dropper full ofinfacol. I feel like I have a newborn again.

We are fighting hard for him, but am very sad and angry that the out ofhours service want so much money just to see him, before doinganything. I really feel like we are being penalised for ourlack of funds in the emergency pot (Biscuit was neutered just 3 weeksago, so funds went on that), especially after we spent alot of the potfund on trying to save Cookie just before xmas and we didn't intend ontaking on another bun until we had built funds up again. Mygranparents had other idea's though when they rescued Biscuit andbrought him to us just a week after cookie went to thebridge. I never want to be in this position again.



3.21pm:

I have just picked him up for feeding time and when I lifted the towel,there were 6 poos! They are not a great size, but not tiny either. Ihope that he will start to pick up a little, altough he is still VERYfloppy.


----------



## cookie2006 (Feb 17, 2007)

7.15pm: 

I fed Biscuit again at about 6.15pm. He actually is looking a bitbetter and acting my more like himself. After food and tummy rubs(there were 4 more poos when I picked him up) I placed him back on thetowel on the floor, so that he was sitting up. He washed his front feetand tried washing the rest of himself and was half successful. He thenkind of shuffled towards the litter tray and tried to get in, butneeded to be lifted in. He is now sat in there, has another wash, triedto wash his face and has eaten some of a nettle stix. I am happy to seethe change in him since this afternoon. I know he is not out of thewoods by a long shot, but I am not feeling as desperately down about itas I was earlier. I think that the good vibes are working 

Edited to add: I have just seen him having a go at some of hispellets!!! I am so chuffed that he is feeling up to it. Won't stop mefrom setting the alarm every 3 hours during the night though



8.50pm

Oh my goodness!! The change in him this evening isamazing! After placing him in his litter tray, which heindicated he wanted to go to, I left him in peace for awhile. I have just been to check his tray, lifted him out toa nice pile of poo's and a big wet patch of wee! I alsonoticed he felt better in my hands when I picked him up and then, to myutter astonishment, he HOPPED back into the tray, completelycoordinated and everything  . He is still noteating much, but having a little nibble here and there, so I think Iwill hold out on the 9pm fed I had planned and see how he goes beforedeciding if he needs feeding before bed.

I am still worried for him, but it has made me smile to see him actingmore like his old self. I am not exactly sure what I havedone, or if it is all down to him, but it is fab!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow. I am just reading through everything and wow. Glad he is feeling better.


----------



## cookie2006 (Feb 18, 2007)

Phew!! After a very long weekend, Ithink that Biscuit is feeling much better! He finally startedpooing properly this evening. I saw him sitting in thelittler tray for a good 10 minutes eating cecals and then a while laterthere was a nice pile of poop as well! He still is notdrinking much thatI can see, but he is mainly eating vegright now rather than pellets and is wee'ing, so i think he will beok. I have just finished getting the veg ready for thembefore bed and Biscuit was the 1st to come circling around my feet,impatient for his dinner! I really am thrilled that he isfeeling much better, although I am still none the wiser as to whatactually happened. I have an appt to take him back to the vettomorrow morning at 9.30am (althouh they looked a bit dubious that hewould make it, and they way he was at the time, I doubted himtoo.) I plan on asking what they think it may have been andif they think the vitamin E and the potassium helped (googled floppybunny syndrome and saw a suggestion of vit e, thought it wouldn't hurtto try).

I will try and get some pics up of my little trooper tomorrow, but fornow I am exhausted after a couple of days of intensive bunny nursing,so am off to bed!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 18, 2007)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Woohoo!! I am delighted that there has been such an improvement!!! Iwas very worried! But the little fighter pulled through, well done toyou, no doubt it is down to you that he is still with us:highfive:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 19, 2007)

YAY!!! GO BISCUIT!!! FIGHT, BOY!! 

I'm so happy to read that he's all better now. I missed thewhole thing, as this weekend was my daughter's birthday, so I wasconcentrating on her. 

I'm so happy everything turned out good, though...poor Biscuit...what a horrible weekend!! 

Our hugs and love to you all,

Rosie and the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## cookie2006 (Feb 20, 2007)

We saw the main vetyesterday and heread Biscuits notes and said that he would be doubtful of a spinalinjury as that is what they used to misdiagnose EC as, but uponexamination of Biscuits spine, there is an obvious area of tendernessjust before his hips and Biscuit was trying to get away from the vetshands, so think the evidence speaks for itself. The vet says we did allthe right things and to take Biscuit back if we think that he is goingbackwards in his recovery. He didn't want to treat with panacur as hereally didn't think it was EC after seeing Biscuits obvious distress /discomfort when he examined the spine, so we have come away treatmentfree except to let Biscuit set the pace as to what he wants to do andwhen. 

Needless to say, the football net has been removed from the grass tothe patio. I have more than learned my lesson, not sure about biscuitthough as he is just a silly boy!


----------

